# Cooler Master HAF932 Custom Paint Job



## domy85 (Jun 3, 2009)

Today, I am custom painting a Cooler Master HAF932 case. I skipped the pictures of taking it out of the box together etc. IF you need to see those, their are other threads with them . I have disassembled and taped everything to be painted. I will post pictures with the hardware and water cooling installed when it is finished. This will probably take me 3 weeks because I still need to purchase a nice video card.

I will first do about 2-3 coats of primer followed by 2-3 coats of metallic metal flake paint. Then to finish it off with 2 coats of glossy enamel.

This is my first paint job on a PC case so please keep the criticism down to a minimum


----------



## domy85 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Primer*

The doors and little pieces have 2-3 coats of primer and are ready for painting. I ran out of primer when doing the case so tomorrow I need to buy another can and waste another day of drying. I will start painting the main paint on the little pieces tomorrow, possibly the doors to.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 3, 2009)

When i get mine i will get powder coated, better for big things, i paint only touch ups and stuff


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

douglatins said:


> When i get mine i will get powder coated, better for big things, i paint only touch ups and stuff



That is the best solution for great results, but it takes out the fun of doing something yourself, the way you want it!

Subscribed....@domy85  good luck with the paint job!


----------



## domy85 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Finished 2 pieces*

I finished the psu bottom stand it sits on and the 5-1/2 bay to 3-1/2 converter piece. 2 coats of primer, 3 coats of paint, and 3 coats of gloss were used. I messed up on the small upper psu cover with the 2 holes for tubing. This set me back on that piece by removing the paint and primer....... but next week I will be finished with it. The side doors just had their first coat of gloss sprayed on. So I still got 2 coats of gloss to do on each. Im going on a trip so I will give updates on monday with the doors. I will start on the main case next week after everything else is complete "which I cannot wait to do".  btw the pictures dont do justice.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

You sure are focused on your plan!

keep up the good work...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks good for rustoleum, good choice on color too, metallics always look fantastic! I do agree PCing would come out better and cleaner, but the price difference to grabbing some cans from walmart is just astronomical, I wish I would have spent a bit more time on the inside of my CM690, but oh well, whenever I finally get a HAF gonna take my time.

Anxious to see how it turns out though and good luck, btw what you using to sand in the edges? Scotch Brite?


----------



## steelkane (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking really good so far,, is this case going to be for your i7 build,, or you doing another one.


----------



## domy85 (Jun 6, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Looking really good so far,, is this case going to be for your i7 build,, or you doing another one.



Hey man long time no talk, thanks  I am building another pc using most of my I7 stuff except for that huge copper heatsink I was so obessed about. I moved back to water cooling cause this case is gona be really nice and is made for it. I am getting some hardware to replace in the case we built so I will have 2 pc's. Im never getting rid of that. I actually might sand it down completely and paint that too.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 7, 2009)

good to hear,, glad to see you getting into modding,, I'm sure your build will turnout awesome.
having more then one rig does come in handy from time to time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2009)

subscribed, good luck domy  

Can't wait to see how this is going to turn out


----------



## daragez (Jun 7, 2009)

wish all the luck!....can't wait to see!....


----------



## wojo (Jun 7, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> That is the best solution for great results, but it takes out the fun of doing something yourself, the way you want it!
> 
> Subscribed....@domy85  good luck with the paint job!



You can always buy your own powder coating gun from a handful of different suppliers.
But there is nothing wrong with paint I've painted a few cases myself and have plans for another. Looking forward to seeing yours when it's done.


----------



## jagass (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Luck...I will wait for the pics...


----------



## domy85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*2 inside of the doors and psu cover finished*

Well when I first taped around the inside of the window on the door, I wasnt thinking and didnt do it perfectly. Now its kinda so so looking with bare metal showing. Not sure if I am going to worry about it since you wont see it anyway. The case is fully painted and is right now on its 2nd coat of gloss. Tonight I am going to put the final coat on and by tomorrow it shall be finished with pictures to follow. Then I will be starting to install the hardware inside of it.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 9, 2009)

get a pict of the parts in sunlight.... That paint is fun to work with.


----------



## domy85 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just took this pic of some sunlight coming through the window of my garage. The paint is too wet to bring outside that would collect dust and crap.  The sparkle doesnt show well in the pic prob cause of the lighting, but leme tell you it does sparkle big time.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 9, 2009)

its really hard to capture the metallic finish (pictures are way harder than modding, lol) Gonna be fun to watch this get built.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 9, 2009)

looks really nice, man!

waiting for more pics.


----------



## domy85 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Finished painting*

Finished the final part, the case. I am very happy with the way it turned out. The red LED theme I will have with it will look really great with this color. I am now assembling it and will post some pics when thats done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice domy   like that color.


----------



## domy85 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Completed*

Heres some pics completed. I forgot how much of a pain it is to get the trapped air out of this horizontal mounted radiator  but i got it. I dont have a video card yet so its annoying that I cant see anything bleh . Everything powers up and looks dandy. I will be ordering the same red LED front 230mm fan for the side door so it will go together with everything.  Hope everyone likes  Oh and the pump is mounted so dont let that pic fool ya.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice domy, like how your water loop is short   with the red side fan it should look great man


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice work, domy!

job well done.


----------



## domy85 (Jun 11, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> very nice work, domy!
> 
> job well done.



Thanks 



Chicken Patty said:


> very nice domy, like how your water loop is short   with the red side fan it should look great man



Thanks yeah the short loop I think will help with the cooling and flow rate. I am using the Fluid XP Extreme coolant in the color black. I was looking to see the black fluid make the hose turn more black, but it didnt cause its 3/8 OD thick stuff. At night though looking into the window all the hose looks pure black cause nothing is UV which is cool. I ended up using only like a quarter of this huge bottle I had of it. Overall I am very happy with how smoothly the cooling system worked and the paint job I did. Ill be the judge of that when I can see some temps . I will get some better pics up that show more later. Im gona be slapping a 4870x2 in there hopefully soon that will benefit my high resolutions with AA. 

Thanks for everyone that was watching and posted some comments. 

P.S I would probably still be using a reservoir still until MKmods told me about fill tops


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i'm a fan of black tubing myself.  Make the build look elegant and clean.  i was amazed not to use my whole bottle of feser blue, I have a monster 120.4 rad.   but i cant wait till you put that 4870x2 in dude


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2009)

Unless people can swear that res's lower temps (and prove it) Personally I would rather not have one. It just seems like more chances for leaks.

 Its hard to get the metallic particles even, it looks like you did  very good job.

Keep an eye out for my Qpack mod next week, I will be doing a pretty fancy spray can paint job. Il post a bunch of picts showing how to use Lacquer paint, ghost flames, pearls.


----------



## domy85 (Jun 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Unless people can swear that res's lower temps (and prove it) Personally I would rather not have one. It just seems like more chances for leaks.
> 
> Its hard to get the metallic particles even, it looks like you did  very good job.
> 
> Keep an eye out for my Qpack mod next week, I will be doing a pretty fancy spray can paint job. Il post a bunch of picts showing how to use Lacquer paint, ghost flames, pearls.



Yeah the metal flakes are very even. I definetly want to see this paint job you speak of.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2009)

I will be using Lacquer instead of the enamel I have been using so far. The lacquer dries in a few min (so it can be sanded for smoothness quickly) Some enamels can take weeks to dry before you smooth them out to prepare for the clear.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2009)

Just as I thought,, Very slick looking RIG


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Just as I thought,, Very slick looking RIG



makes me wanna start painting older cases, just for doing it!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 12, 2009)

ah i love it i wish i had that skills


----------



## domy85 (Jun 14, 2009)

A few better inside pics guys, still without my video card though  I added a 120mm fan in front of the water pump. Hopefully this cools it and decreases the water temps from the heat.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

green tubing?

other then that nice job


----------



## domy85 (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> green tubing?
> 
> other then that nice job



I had alot of it laying around, used what I had to save $.


----------



## _jM (Jun 14, 2009)

domy85 said:


> I had alot of it laying around, used what I had to save $.



Heard that... gets the job done though


----------

